# headshots



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She's not a golden, but I think Mila has beautiful eyes.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

With me, you get 3. Can't post one without the other two, so here they are. Sunny with Jazz (Lab) & Maggie (Lab mix). I also LOVE head shots!!!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

JoEllen...those eyes are beautiful.....


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

aweee....what a sweety Jacksonsmom..


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

triplepinesfarm...I'm lovin it!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

historicprim said:


> triplepinesfarm...I'm lovin it!


TYVM!!! 
I'd love to see more, out there!!! Love those beautiful eyes & soulful expressions.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Dusty


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Jack at 6 months already!

Samantha at 3 and a half!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is mine! All of which I believe you have seen before LOL. Dusty's such a handsome guy!


----------



## Rachelle78 (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's Marley....


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Is this close enough? : Miss Lily and her eye goober:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There was a thread not too long ago with headshots, there are some great pictures in it too:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=38322


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

First one is my Daisy and the 2nd one is my Sadie who is at bridge as you can see i have managed at last to get the one of Sadie on the siggy as well.
And the one i love of Daisy's smile and my old Meg at the bridge not quite a head shot but nice one off her head.
And last my Charlie with the silly smile on her face.

Maggie


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

the Gang








Oliver








Gracie


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

here's Tom's conribution, but you vary rarely see his eyes


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Meg's beautiful brown eyes.


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

*Elvis and a random horse lol*

Elvis and not a Golden but a nice head nevertheless


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

*Honey and Holmes*

Here is Honeys head shot. And her brother Holmes.Not a golden by breed,but has a golden heart.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's Ike's Head shot...he always has the same pose.....usually a big smile and goofy expression. This pic's from last Christmas.....he's not quite a year yet.....his coat has come in quite a bit since this shot was taken. He's one happy lil' guy!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Here are my 2 Asha and Hudson, there are some great shots posted on this thread!


----------



## Roxy (May 11, 2008)

I think Roxy has gorgeous brown eyes.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's my brown eyed girl  This is my 4 year old Maggie...








Here is my 1 year old GR/Hound mix, Nala


Tiffany


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Silly Penny with her "cigar"... really her most treasured tennis bone.









And of course, can't leave out Miss Maggie Moo:









Oh my.... she's H-U-G-E !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer

Wiped Out after playing ball...
Sitting Nice by the lupines...


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

peek a boo


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

My Skyler the Skypup - Godspeed Sweet Boy










Sweet Daisey Mae









Krazy Kady Lou









And Rusty Dusty the BeachBoy


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

these head shots are so wonderfully personal - you really see the personalities of the pups....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Just one of Tucker. I always have to go looking for Shadow's!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

keep em coming.. I love it!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is some of my crew


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photo's. I love them all.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh geeze, rik. Tell me how you did that, what are your settings? I love it!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Oh geeze, rik. Tell me how you did that, what are your settings? I love it!!!


Thank you Jo Ellen. Time of the day is important. (6 pm) Linn calls it "sweet light". The sun is in my back. I used a 85 mm prime (no zoom) lens with a very large aperture (f1.8)  shutterspeed was 1/350 and iso 100.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

*The crew*

Lexus, Dallas, Denali and Tonka


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

My Peanut


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet Katie wanting to be petted.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow - beautiful shot of Tilly!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sadie









Loocie


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

*chloe*

Heres my Chloe girl with her Halloween bandanna.. the best head shot of i have on my computer right now


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is Magic, wet from a swim.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Took some pics last night, so here's more Penny and Maggie:

Penny









And Maggie










Geesh, I love these girls !!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

rik, you take the best Pic!

Tilly, You r Beautiful!

Love all these pictures! Love all the Golden-One's... 

Keep Posting!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

rik said:


> Beautiful photo's. I love them all.


Love that shot of Paco Rik, beautiful


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's the big Cheese:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Here's the big Cheese:


The BIG CHEESE is GORGEOUS !!!!! I knew cheese was one of my most favorite things !!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My boy's eyes glow gold if I get too close. I'll try someday outside. : )

Selka ( alittle younger : )







[/
Gunner ( also alittle younger : last summer)









Also: My favorite from last month


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> My boy's eyes glow gold if I get too close. I'll try someday outside. : )
> 
> Selka ( alittle younger : )
> 
> ...


I love that picture of the two of them !!!!! Such handsome boys.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Betty! I just want to take Selka's face between my hands and kiss him!(and I do!) I love their faces in that pic so much!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Little Miss Willow.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Tired Theo


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

and Ruby again


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

YEA! Pics of Ruby! You did it! What a cutie she is!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Here are a few pictures of the girls from Sunday.
Atlantis, Tasia & Kaylee


----------



## lovemygoldens (Jul 8, 2008)

here is one of my boys. STETSON he is 4 and a Loverboy.:smooch:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine, who is a lab/golden:








Danny:
















I just realized that I really don't have any head on shots of Jasper. He is so submissive he normally turns his face to the side when I try to get a picture of him.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

These are as close to headshots of Merlin as I have right now. I hope I did this right:crossfing


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Merlin's mommy, you've got to love that last one!!


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

I sure do! I'd swear those boys were joined at the hip lol.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Love all the pictures, beautiful dogs.

Here's one of Gracie. Sorry, can't see her eyes but I love this look. Everytime she lays down like that, with her head between her paws, I say "Awww, you're SUCH a cute puppy!" and I think she's learning to lay that way just to get my attention.  But if she's awake and I try to take a picture she always lifts up her head or comes running over to me.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

JensDreamboy said:


> Tired Theo





:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

Not a Golden, but our girl Kenai has mastered the head shot!


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Heres Mandie, and Roy boy.
(You've gotta love this one of mandie! )


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures Megan !!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

This was just taken today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a handsome boy! You are gorgeous, Riley!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Here are my Phoebe and Bo.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Riley's Mom said:


> This was just taken today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 31041


Gawwwww! He's gorgeous!


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Zoe with her seldom seen "serious look." You can click on the picture for a larger version if you wish.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

rradovitch said:


> Zoe with her seldom seen "serious look." You can click on the picture for a larger version if you wish.
> View attachment 31338


Oh she IS gorgeous! Large pic is awesome - very well taken!


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Linncurrie.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

These have been shown before, but here is my "Bo".


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Luke









Maggie









Tucker (not a great head shot, but the only one I have on this computer)


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Champ said:


>


OMG!!! He's beautiful!! what a sweet face!


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Bear - age 9


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's Maya's face.


----------

